# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Xhematet e devijuara që hynë në 72 grupet

## ramazan_it

* Xhematet e devijuara që hynë në 72 grupet* 
(Grup dijetarësh) Dijetari/Abdulaziz bin Baz, Allahu e mëshiroftë Dijetari/Muhammed Nasirud-din Albani, Allahu e mëshiroftë Dijetari/Salih el-Fevzani, Allahu e ruajt Dijetari/Bekr Ebu Zejd, Allahu e ruajt
Hyrje

Falënderimet dhe lavdërimet i takojnë vetëm Allahut Një, kurse salavatet dhe selamet më të mira i takojnë Muhammedit alejhisselam, familjes së tij, shokëve të tij, si dhe të gjithë atyre që e pasojnë rrugën e tij deri në ditën e gjykimit.

Për pasuesit e besimit të vërtetë Islam është i domosdoshëm zbulimi i dredhive dhe devijimeve të përgatitura nga armiqtë e huaj çifutë dhe të krishterë, përmes xhemateve dhe grupacioneve të brendshme Islame. Mbrojtja e radhëve të muslimanëve nga brenda është njëlloj sikurse mbrojtja e tyre nga jashtë. Në lidhje me këtë, Allahu i Lartëmadhëruar thotë: 

*"Dhe kapuni të gjithë për litarin e Allahut, e mos u përçani…"* (Ali imran 103). Përderisa, me mëshirën e Allahut, jemi në pajtim rreth parimeve dhe bazave të islamit e që janë Kur’ani dhe Sunneti (sipas kuptimit të selefit), atëherë është obligim për ne që ta mbrojmë Sunnetin dhe të mohojmë çdo gjë që e njollos atë nga ana e disa xhemateve dhe fraksioneve, të cilat fusin dyshime në menhexhin (rrugën dhe metodologjinë) e Muhammedit alejhisselam dhe gjithë pejgamberëve të tjerë në thirrjen e njerëzve në rrugën e Allahut.

Ky libërth përmban një nga bazat e ehli sunnetit dhe xhematit, e ajo është kundërshtimi i të gjitha xhemateve dhe grupacioneve islame të devijuara si dhe sqarimi i dredhive të tyre dinake, me qëllim që të mbetet i pastër besimi islam ashtu siç ka qenë nën hijen e profetësisë së parë.

*- Domosdoshmëria e njoftimit të të rinjve muslimanë dhe njerëzve tjerë në përgjithësi mbi të vërtetën e disa xhemateve dhe partive”islame” - Nga përgjigjet e dijetarëve islam*

Është pyetur dijetari Salih el-Fevzani (All-llahu e ruajt): 

A është e lejuar për dijetarët islam që t’ua sqarojnë njerëzve, nisur nga të rinjtë e më tutje, rrezikun që u kanoset nga xhematet dhe partitë “islame” përçarëse që veprojnë sot?

*Përgjigjja:* Po, është i domosdoshëm sqarimi i rrezikut të xhemateve dhe fraksioneve përçarëse, me qëllim që njerëzit të jenë të njoftuar dhe të kenë dije për rreziqet e tyre, madje duhet njoftuar edhe njerëzit më të thjeshtë për ta. Shumica e njerëzve janë në huti duke menduar se këto xhemate dhe grupacione janë në rrugë të vërtetë, atëherë duke qenë kjo gjendje kështu, paraqitet domosdoshmëria e njoftimit të njerëzve mbi dredhitë dhe rreziqet që u kanosen atyre nga këto xhemate dhe grupacione, se në qoftë se dijetarët heshtin për këtë gjë, njerëzit do të thonë: Si është e mundur që dijetarët t’i dinë këto gjëra e të heshtin…,” dhe kështu nga kjo derë të hyjë devijimi tek njerëzit. Rreziku që u kanoset njerëzve të thjeshtë është shumë më i madh se i atyre që i dinë këto gjëra, sepse ata (njerëzit e thjeshtë) mendojnë se të tillët janë në rrugë të vërtetë, e më pas do t’i pasojnë dhe kështu vjen deri te devijimi.”

*Pyetje:* A konsiderohet sqarimi i disa gabimeve të këtyre grupacioneve, apo i librave të tyre, mëkat ndaj tyre?

*Përgjigjja:* Jo…kjo gjë nuk është mëkat ndaj këtyre thirrësve, sepse këto libra nuk janë libra që udhëzojnë në të vërtetën dhe autorët e këtyre librave nuk janë nga thirrësit e sinqertë në rrugën e Zotit dhe as që janë në rrugë të vërtetë. E ne kur sqarojmë gabimet e këtyre librave, ose gabimin e këtyre thirrësve, nuk e bëjmë këtë nga aspekti i nënçmimit të personalitetit të tyre, por nga aspekti i këshillës për muslimanët që të mos mashtrohen nga ato mendime shkatërruese, e pastaj të lindin fitnet/sprovat dhe të përçahet xhemati (bashkësia muslimane), etj. Nuk është qëllimi ynë nënçmimi i njerëzve, por demantimi i mendimeve të gabuara të cilat gjinden në ato libra që kanë depërtuar tek ne nën emrin e “thirrjes islame”.

Është pyetur AbdulAziz bin Baz, Zoti e mëshiroftë, për hadithin e Muhammedit alejhisselam:

* ”…do të përçahet ummeti im në shtatëdhjetë e tre grupe, të gjitha do të jenë në zjarr përveç njërit prej tyre. I thanë (shokët e Muhammedit alejhisselam): Kush janë ata, O i dërguari i Zotit? Tha: ata të cilët janë në rrugën që jam sot unë dhe shokët e mi…”*

 A konsiderohen xhemati teblig dhe xhemati ihvanul-muslimin nga shtatëdhjetë e dy grupet e përmendura në hadith?, kur dihet se te xhemati teblig gjindet shirku dhe shumë bidate/risi në fe, dhe se xhemati ihvanul-muslimin me partitë e degëzuara të tyre kanë sjellur përçarje të shumta dhe nxitje komplotesh kundër prijësve muslimanë duke mos i dëgjuar dhe respektuar ata.

*Përgjigjja:* Kush kundërshton besimin e ehli sunnetit dhe xhematit, hynë në këto shtatëdhjetë e dy grupe…kush thërret në pasimin e bidatit është nga këto shtatëdhjetë e dy grupe, e që në mesin e këtyre grupeve ka kafira, mëkatarë dhe pasues të bidateve…”

*Pyetje:* A janë këto dy grupe d.m.th xhemati teblig dhe xhemati ihvanul-muslimin (vëllezërit muslimanë) në mesin e këtyre shtatëdhjetë e dy grupeve?

*Përgjigjja:* Po, janë në mesin e këtyre grupeve…edhe havarixhët janë në mesin e këtyre grupeve.” (shkëputur nga kaseta me titullin: ”es’iletut-taif” e incizuar në vitin 1999).

Dijetari Salih el-Fevzan thotë në librin "lum’atun anil-firekid-dal-leh", faq.60: 

“Këto grupacione dhe xhemate të ditëve të sotshme që janë në kundërshtim me besimin e ehli e sunnetit dhe xhematit nuk janë tjetër vetëm se degë të fraksioneve të humbura të së kaluarës.”

*Pyetje:* A janë këto grupacione dhe xhemate në mesin e shtatëdhjetë e dy grupeve të humbura?”

*Përgjigjja:* Po, çdo grup që është kundër ehli sunnetit dhe xhematit selefit që vepron në emër të islamit qoftë në besim, thirrje apo lidhur me bazat e besimit islam, ai është në mesin e 72 grupeve të humbura që do të dënohen, varësisht nga niveli i kundërshtimit te tyre.” (el-exhvibetul-mufide an es-iletil-menahixhil-xhedide, faq.16).

Ka thënë dijetari/muhaddithi i njohur Muhammed Nasiruddin Albani, Zoti e mëshiroftë:

 "Unë nuk besoj se këto grupe janë në rrugë të vërtetë, por them me bindje se janë nga ato grupe që në krye të çdo grupi qëndron nga një shejtan që i therret njerëzit në devijim.”(Fetava shejh el-Albani, faq.114).

Thotë dijetari Bekr ebu Zejd, Zoti e ruajtë: 

"Më mirë do të ishte t’i emërtojmë këto xhemate e parti si grupacione…dhe kush anetarësohet në këto grupe konsiderohet bidatçi - pasues i bidatit.” (el-intima, faq.103)

Dijetari Salih el-Fevzani, Zoti e ruajtë thotë:

 "Anëtari i cilitdo nga xhematet që kundërshtojnë Kur’anin dhe sunnetin (në besim, thirrje e metodologji/menhexh) është bidatçi.” (el-exhvibetul-mufide…faq.19).

E bitatçiu, ashtu siç thotë Imam Shatibiu (el-i’tisam, faq.38) është: ”armik i sheriatit islam dhe kundërshtar i tij.”

Dijetarët islam të ehli sunnetit dhe xhematit i konsiderojnë këto grupacione të humbura dhe të lajthitura, për të cilat Muhammedi alejhisselam e kishte informuar ummetin e tij qysh para katërmbëdhjetë shekujve, që ata të mos mashtrohen me njërën nga këto grupacione, e që nuk janë gjë tjetër vetëm se degë të grupacioneve të lajthitura të së kaluarës.

Thotë dijetari Salih el-Fevzani: 

”Çdo kush që e kundërshton ehli sunnetin dhe xhematin (grupin e vetëm të shpëtuar) është i humbur. Në islam nuk ka vetëm se një xhemat, e ai është “ehli sunneh vel xhema'ah”, e kush e kundërshton këtë xhemat, ai me këtë ka kundërshtuar metodën dhe rrugën e pastër të Muhammedit alejhisselam. Themi gjithashtu se çdo kundërshtar i rrugës së ehli sunnetit dhe xhematit është pasues i epshit, dhe kundërshtimet dallojnë varësisht nga lloji i tyre, disa me devijim, disa me dalje nga feja islame, varësisht nga madhësia e tyre apo largësia dhe afrimi i tyre me të vërtetën. Gjithashtu nga grupacionet e humbura dhe të lajthitura të kësaj kohe janë: 

*Grupi i Hasen Bennas (el-ihvanijje), grupi i Hasen Turabit (et-turabijje), grupi i Sejjid Kutbit (el-kutbijje), grupi i Muhammed Sururit (es-sururijje), grupi i Abdurrahman Abdulhalik (et-turathijje), grupi i Muhammed Haddadit (el-haddadijje), grupi i Ahmed Jasinit (el-hamasijje), e të tjerë, por këta janë më kryesorët."*

"Thënia jonë “grupacione” - kjo është ajo që e meritojnë për shkak të kundërshtimit të tyre ndaj Kur’anit dhe sunnetit dhe metodës se pastër të selefit, dhe ky emërtim për ta është emërtim sheriatik i paralajmëruar nga Muhammedi alejhisselam sikurse që u cekë në hadithin e grupacioneve. Për sa u përket xhemateve, në islam ekziston vetëm një xhemat i vërtetë dhe ai është xhemati “ehli sunneh vel xhema'ah”në pajtim me metodën dhe rrugën e selefit.”(e-exhvibetul-mufide…faq.10, po ashtu faq.7)

“Dhe kush e kundërshton këtë metodologji d.m.th metodologjinë e selefit (gjeneratave të para të muslimanëve nga shokët e Muhammedit alejhisselam, tabi'inve dhe pasuesve të tyre në të mirë), duke pasuar rrugë dhe metodë tjetër, ai nuk është nga ne, dhe as ne nuk jemi me ta; dhe nuk emërtohen si xhemat por si “hizbije” (grupacion ose parti), ngase xhemati qëndron vetëm mbi të vërtetën, dhe e vërteta i bashkon njerëzit, kurse për sa i përket të kotës, ajo është e cila i përçan njerëzit e nuk i bashkon. 

Në Kur’anin famëlartë, Zoti thotë: 

*”E nëse ata shmangen, atëherë ata janë në kundërshtim me të vërtetën, e të shmangur prej saj…"*(el-bekare 137).

Dhe në fund themi:

“Vërtet grupacionet/partitë i kanë ndërtuar çështjet e tyre mbi baza jo të forta.”

All-llahu në Kur’an thotë:

* ”A është më i mirë ai që ndërtesën e vet e themeloi në devotshmëri dhe ne kënaqësi të Allahut, apo ai që ndërtesën e vet e themeloi buzë bregut të shembur e bashkë me të bie në zjarrin e xhehennemit? Allahu nuk i udhëzon njerëzit zullumqarë.”*(et-tevbe 109).

Ky është mundi jonë në këtë porosi, kurse s’ka fuqi dhe pushtet absolut askush pos Zotit, të Lartit, Fuqiplotit.

Falënderimi i takon vetëm Allahut, i Cili ua shton të mirat atyre që e falënderojnë Atë. Paqja dhe shpëtimi i Zotit qoftë mbi Muhammedin alejhiselam, mbi familjen dhe shokët e tij.

Përktheu: Abdulmelik - Besfort Maxhuni

----------


## ramazan_it

Shejkh Aman El-Xhamij rahimehullah flet rreth Muhamed Gazzalit:

----------


## ramazan_it

Shejkh Uthejmini për Jusuf Kardavin:

----------


## ramazan_it

Shejkh Muhamed el-Xhami refuzon Ramadan el-Butin:

----------


## ramazan_it

Këshilla nga shejkh Uthejmini për grupet e devijuara:

----------


## ramazan_it

Shejkh Ibn Uthejmini flet për Amër Halidin.

----------


## ramazan_it

Shejkh Uthejmini flet për havarixhët e kësaj kohe:

----------


## ramazan_it

31 komentime të ajetit:"...Kushdo që nuk gjykon me ligjin e Allahut është pabesimtar.":

----------


## ramazan_it

Shejkh Albani: Sqarim rreth tekvirit, bidatit dhe fiskut

----------


## ramazan_it

Bashkimi me grupet e devijuara, përgjigjet Shejkh Albani:

----------


## Acid_Burn

Po Talebanet dhe Al Kaida ku hyn sipas jush?

----------


## ramazan_it

> Po Talebanet dhe Al Kaida ku hyn sipas jush?


bla, bla, bla........................
shih veten tënde njëherë, apo nuk të intereson vetja?

----------


## Acid_Burn

Sa bukur qe ju pergjigjeni pyetjeve! Une vehten e shof dhe inshaAllah Allahu xh.sh na i fal gabimet!

bla, bla, bla  eshte shkruar nga ti une kam thene  


> Po Talebanet dhe Al Kaida ku hyn sipas jush?


Vertet deshiroj ta di a kane dhene ndonje fetwah dijetaret qe ti ke permendur me lart. Jane ata grupi i shpetuar? 

Te lutem mos bej me bla bla bla po pergjigju pyetjes ose thuaj nuk e di!

----------


## Gon!

> bla, bla, bla........................
> shih veten tënde njëherë, apo nuk të intereson vetja?


Injoranca ne rritje e siper.....

O njeri ai te beri nje pyetje shume te sincerte, sepse ishte kurreshtar per kete, ndersa ti ia kthen me te keq... Turp te kesh

----------


## mint

> Injoranca ne rritje e siper.....
> 
> O njeri ai te beri nje pyetje shume te sincerte, sepse ishte kurreshtar per kete, ndersa ti ia kthen me te keq... Turp te kesh


cilido qe kundershton kuranin dhe sunetin ,therret ne diçka ne te cilen nuk kan thirr i derguari i Allahut  dhe shoket e tij te ndershem jan nga xhematet e devijuara ,sic jane esharita apo maturidite.

----------


## Acid_Burn

O Mint erdhe ti? Mire e bere, po pytjes a do i pergjigjesh? Na tregoni ju lutem se ku kategorizohen Talibanet dhe Al Kaidah? Jane prej 72 grupeve te humbura apo jane grupi i fituar?

----------


## Acid_Burn

Abd al-'Aziz Al ash-Shaykh kur eshte pyetur rreth librit 'Nen hijen e Kur'anit' ne rreth 4 minuta mbron qarte Sejjid Kutubin dhe librat e tij. Nder te tjera, (kush kupton gjihen arabe le te degjoje materialin e bashkangjitur) muftiu i Arabise Saudite, e thene ndryshe *Autoriteti Fetar Suprem i Arabise Saudite* thote qe:

Kush interpreton disa prej fjaleve te shkruara prej Sejjid Kutubit si fjale qe permbajne ne to shirk, njesim me Krijuesin, tallje me te Derguarit a.s etj...* e interpretojne ne kete menyre librin e Sejjid Kutubit sepse stili qe perdor Sejjid Kutubi eshte shume i avancuar per nivelin e te kuptuarit te ketyre te fundit.* 




Nga ana tjeter, Ibn Bazi (ish muftiu i Arabise Saudite) ka thene qe libri i Sejjid Kutubit 'Ne Hijen e Kur'anit' duhet te griset e shqyhet fije fije.  Pasi te degjoni materialin ne arabisht do ju lutesha te me pergjigjeshit ne keto 2 pyetje:

1- A eshte Ibn Bazi prej atyre qe nuk kane kapacitet te kuptojne stilin e larte te Sejjid Kutubit ne te shkruar, sikurse thote Al Shaikhu - muftiu aktual?

2- Nese Al Shaikhu lavderon vepren e atij qe eshte etiketuar prej grupeve te humbura pikerisht per kete liber, cfare tregon kjo per statusin e Sejjid Kutubit per autoritetin me te madh fetar ne token e dy haremave? 

P.S Ju lutem pergjigjuni me edukate dhe mos e degradojme debatin ne fyerje personale.

----------


## ramazan_it

Shejkh Uthejmini për librat e Sejid Kutubit

----------


## ramazan_it

Dijetarët flasin kundër Jusuf Kardavit dhe Sejjid kutubit

----------


## ramazan_it

Sejjid Kutub nuk ka qenë dijetar - Shejkhul Albani

----------

